# emerge gcc problem

## misterLu

krótka piłka , chce updetować gcc, ale :

```

bash# emerge -uvD world

....

....

pare minut kompilacji

....

...

..

objc-parse.y: conflicts: 32 shift/reduce, 1 reduce/reduce

NONE:0: m4: ERROR: EOF in string

bison: subsidiary program `m4' failed (exit status 1)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2/gcc/objc/objc-parse.c] B??d 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage2_build] B??d 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] B??d 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 435, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

nie mam juz pojęcia co moge zrobić  :Sad: 

na pentium 2 sie udało, na pentium 3 też, tylko na athlonie-xp ne moge tego skompilować

każda rada mile widziana!!

----------

## e_nigma

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> krótka piłka , chce updetować gcc, ale :
> 
> ```
> 
> bash# emerge -uvD world
> ...

 

miszczu może byś zapodał jakie masz flagi i reszte konfiga bo nikt tu nie umie czytać w myślach

----------

## misterLu

racja, racja:

```

b# emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.4.20)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.20 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -falign-functions=4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -falign-functions=4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo  http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acpi alsa arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cups encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg libg++ libwww mad maildir matrox mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline scanner sdl slang smtp-before-pop spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

flagi:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5 [3.2.3-r1] -X -bootstrap -build +java -multilib +nls -nogcj -static  0 kB 

```

nie wiem , co jeszcze moge wam dorzucic.

----------

## roonek

```

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 435, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nie mam juz pojęcia co moge zrobić 
> 
> na pentium 2 sie udało, na pentium 3 też, tylko na athlonie-xp ne moge tego skompilować
> ...

 

no jak kazada -to moze miejsca nie masz na dysku ?  :Wink: )

bo w moim przypadku to bylo TO  :Smile: )

nie wiem jaka roznica -ale ja robie emerge -U world

----------

## misterLu

to niestety nie jest kwestia miejsca  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nie wiem jaka roznica -ale ja robie emerge -U world
> 
> 

 

-u = --update : robi update do najlepszej dostępnej wersji, niekoniecznie najwyższej. (dopuszcza downgrade)

-U = --upgradeonly : robi update do najwyższej dostępnej wersji (nie dopuszcza downgrade'u)

----------

## badzio

ja bym sprobowal usunac odpowiednie wpisy z /usr/portage i nastepnie dalbym emerge sync

----------

